

Terry Tao: The "no self-defeating object" argument - bdhe
http://terrytao.wordpress.com/2009/11/05/the-no-self-defeating-object-argument/

======
5hoom
Interesting how this post shows a connection between logical paradoxes, the
Halting Problem and Quines.

The reasoning that proves you cannot assign a true/false value to the
statement "This sentence is false." is used to show that for a computer
program "feeding the source code for that program into the program itself (or
some slight modification thereof)" will create a logical contradiction.

Cool stuff.

~~~
bdhe
_Cool stuff._

He has two more follow ups that I thought I'd post if someone was interested.
This man is an amazing writer and truly a genius of our generation.

[http://terrytao.wordpress.com/2010/10/18/the-no-self-
defeati...](http://terrytao.wordpress.com/2010/10/18/the-no-self-defeating-
object-argument-revisited/)

[http://terrytao.wordpress.com/2010/11/02/the-no-self-
defeati...](http://terrytao.wordpress.com/2010/11/02/the-no-self-defeating-
object-argument-and-the-vagueness-paradox/)

